
Follow-up: MS-DOS lives on after all - CrankyBear
http://computerworld.com/article/3149115/operating-systems/follow-up-ms-dos-lives-on-after-all.html?nsdr=true
======
orionblastar
Actually cmd.exe appeared in OS/2 first and Windows 9X used command.com
instead. Windows NT has cmd.exe because it used to be Microsoft OS/2 NT 3.0
and got changed.

